# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  А как же Краснодарский край...отзовитесь, ведь вы же здесь обязательно есть...

## мисс Татьяна

Дорогие жители ин-ку, очень искала в списке Кубань, не нашла...огорчилась...решила исправить несправедливость...очень надеюсь найти земляков...

----------


## КурочкинаН

Здравствуйте, я Наталья, я тоже из Краснодарского края, живу на Кубанской земле, а точнее Краснодар, а еще точнее станица Динская. Рада встретить здесь земляков. Тоже вас искала. Нашла УРа!!! А сколько нас??? Интересно???

----------


## ludmila_zub

Станица Новоминская, Каневского района, Краснодарского края - 150 км до Краснодара, 100 км до Ейска, 150 км до Ростова- на-Дону.

----------


## ЯСвета

Здравствуйте. А я живу в станице Крыловская Краснодарского края. Географически я ближе к Ростову, чем к Краснодару, но все же хочу отметиться здесь:)

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Девочки, Краснодарский край и Ставрополье здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133556

----------


## Я Ирина

Привет всем из Краснодарского края!!! Город Славянск-на-Кубани, 80 км от краевого центра города Краснодара

----------


## супер ксеня

Привет!! г.Кропоткин

----------


## natalifrost

Всем привет!  Туапсинский район, курортный комплекс "Молния Ямал", Наталья.

----------


## Катриша

Привет,я живу в Краснодарском крае,г.Усть-Лабинск

----------


## Натали)))

Всем привет! ст.Павловская Краснодарского края)) Наталья Растворова))

----------


## baranvagalina

г.Абинск Краснодарский край-всем привет!!!

----------

